# Notes à étoiles dans App musique disparues



## wip (17 Septembre 2015)

Bonjour à tous. 

Si sur mon iPhone j'arrive toujours à voir avec combien d'étoiles j'ai noté un morceau de musique, sur iPad, je n'arrive plus à les voirs. Je n'ai plus accès qu'aux cœur et je ne les utilises pas.
Mon iPhone et mon iPad tous deux sur iOS8, sont connectés au même iTunes Mac qui lui affiche bien les étoiles.

Vous avez une solution pour retrouver les étoiles sur iPad ?

Merci.


----------



## wip (19 Septembre 2015)

Personne ne se sert des étoiles ?


----------



## wip (18 Octobre 2015)

Bon, j'ai fini par trouver. Il suffit de cliquer sur le titre. Ouf, j'ai eu bien peur que les étoiles soient vouées à disparaitre....

PS: Comment changer le titre et mettre "résolu" plutôt que "question"?


----------

